# Rocket , VST ,IMS sizes and alternatives for a deeper Portafilter



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been looking at trying VST and /or IMS baskets however, I notice that the Rocket portafilter (mine anyway) is tapered and not that deep. This worries me on how big a basket I'll be able to fit and I've not been able to find out about compatible alternative portafilters that might be deeper/ straighter? I do have a naked /bottomless but I don't want to use that.

One thing I did notice however is this portafilter which looks like it has straight sides and is much deeper .. that's if they are using the right picture.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/rocket-espresso-double-porta-filter-handle-complete.html

Can any Rocket owners tell me if they have one of these as opposed to the tapered type that came with the Evoluzione 2? Profile is exactly like this compatible : https://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Portafilter-ROCKET-Espresso-Machines/dp/B01N5KYZSF/ref=sr_1_7?dchild=1&keywords=rocket+portafilter&qid=1584588317&s=kitchen&sr=1-7

I've emailed Bella twice and they so far haven't answered my question so I can't really get the info from them.

Perhaps someone can also tell me the largest VST and / or IMS that I can fit into the normal tapered one.. it may be enough but I'd like some leeway to experiment and the cost of the baskets (VST in particular) makes it fairly important I don't buy one that doesn't fit.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

20g ridgeless fits in my rocket double PF. I'm sure that at the time of searching around BB told me the 22 also fitted. I'd double check though.

What size do you want to put in?

I have a 20 but use a 15 now mostly.

Unless you really want to pull massive shots, large ristrettos or want to split shots into 2 drinks with a larger shot in each cup you will be fine with a 15/18/20 take your pick.... What size are your cups? Are we talking straight espresso or milk based drinks?


----------



## louiscar (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi Howard,

Thanks for the reply.

Ok I seem to have established that at some point in the last 6 years Rocket did change to a different profile - as per the links above. I dug out the naked PF and indeed it has the straighter and deeper profile. Bella quoting 22g therefore appears to be considering the new shape.

Can I ask if you have the lower profile or the new one? When I measure the depth (before it tapers) of the low profile pf it seems to be around 26mm so according to this table it seem to correlate with your findings.









Thanks also for the perspective. I don't usually make milk drinks so use small espresso cups. For visitors I may do a latte or capo but it's infrequent.
From what you are saying it looks very much like I would make do with the 18g so probably don't really need a pf change.

I am keen to test the VST so this would be a good start I guess.


----------

